# BMW CCA Rebate Denied



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

M FUNF said:


> As a business owner do you not put penalty clauses in your contracts for failure t meet contractual deadlines? You failed to meet the deadline, you paid the penalty.  No bonus round for you this time, next time be more timely. :dunno: I do not see how it could have slipped your mind as you were p*ssing and moaning daily about your delayed delivery, and crowing about the long term relationship, and how the delay was souring the relationship, maybe that long term relationship is more painful to BMWNA than they care to endure (see your sig). If this moves you to Volvo's that may not be viewed by BMW as a "bad thing". As a consultant I have had to advise clients that they tell customers to seek services elsewhere, when the relationship becomes strained.


Can't you tell a professional whinnier when it stares you in the face?
cheers
vern


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

vern said:


> Can't you tell a professional whinnier when it stares you in the face?
> cheers
> vern


Yep, and the relationship may just possibly be strained, beyond repair? :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

M FUNF said:


> Yep, and the relationship may just possibly be strained, beyond repair? :dunno: :bigpimp:


+1
cheers
vern


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

pharding said:


> However if my business is not appreciated by BMW, it will be fun to try another brand.


Now you're starting to be silly. BMW appreciates your business as well as everyone elses. And they're willing to give you $500 (or $1000) because you're a CCA member, if you meet the requirements. You didn't through oversight. BUt the idea that their rejection of the rebate based on stated deadlines hardly shows they don't "appreciate" you--they simply are following their rules. I think it's a stupid rule, but I don't make them because it's not my money they're handing out.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry, it just sounded like if it wasn't going your way, then BMW wasn't doing the right thing. 

Honestly, of course, BMW also see you as a small time guy, they wouldn't care much if lose you as a client. If you purchased 6,000 every year, don't worry then you might even be able to turn into the forms 2 weeks late.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

One other consideration is the support for the associates who made the original decision to deny, then the supposed supervisor who also denied. By having a superior override them later, it does impact internal morale and rules - they don't need to be followed, since they can be overriden by someone else. BMWNA, for the big picture, may decide that the cost of 1 (long term) client is worth giving up in support of their own stance.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Chris, you and Jonathan are correct that you post is one way that this could play out. However management within BMW NA does in fact override lower level decisions on a case by case basis. They will also consider other circumstances including the substantial support from the local dealers sales manager. By the way, the second associate that was put on the line on a subsequent call was not a supervisor as it turned out. I believe that a reasonable solution will be arrived at. Time will tell.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I sent mine in asap, one thing I noticed about all things German, when they say 10:00 AM, they do not mean sometime between 9:50 and 10:20. I like that, as I am that way myself. I am not surprised that if BMW NA/CCA says 60 days they _mean 60 days_. N4S


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

need4speed said:


> I sent mine in asap, one thing I noticed about all things German, when they say 10:00 AM, they do not mean sometime between 9:50 and 10:20. I like that, as I am that way myself. I am not surprised that if BMW NA/CCA says 60 days they _mean 60 days_. N4S


This is a good point - and one we Austrians tend to make fun of.

The OP has frequently posted comments about his admiration for BMW and all things German, the German way of doing things, German efficiency, order, etc.

Unfortunately, the very traits he admires came back to bite him in the arse a bit.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

If I sent my rebate in two days late, I would hit my head on the wall and blame myself. What happened to personal responsibility?

I hope that BMW does not give the rebate to the OP - it will be smack in the face to the rest of us who actually followed the directions.


----------



## Aristanet (Feb 12, 2007)

This is one of the reasons I decided not to renew my club membership


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

the J-Man said:


> If I sent my rebate in two days late, I would hit my head on the wall and blame myself. What happened to personal responsibility?
> 
> I hope that BMW does not give the rebate to the OP - it will be smack in the face to the rest of us who actually followed the directions.


This is America. We no longer believe in personal responsibility. When we make a mistake, the blame always rests with someone else. :thumbup:


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Aristanet said:


> This is one of the reasons I decided not to renew my club membership


Because you can't find time to submit the rebate form within 60 days.

Wow


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

lilskel said:


> Because you can't find time to submit the rebate form within 60 days.
> 
> Wow


Actually, he was probably late renewing his membership.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Aristanet said:


> This is one of the reasons I decided not to renew my club membership


:dunno:
cheers
vern


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

the J-Man said:


> If I sent my rebate in two days late, I would hit my head on the wall and blame myself. What happened to personal responsibility?
> 
> I hope that BMW does not give the rebate to the OP - it will be smack in the face to the rest of us who actually followed the directions.


I tend to agree with most people that the OP is at fault, but I do wish him good luck.

Your statement is just mean-spirited. I am all for holding a person responsible for his/her actions (or lack thereof), but I am also for giving people breaks once in a while when deserving.

One thing is to foreclose someone's house for missing payments for a year, and another is to foreclose for being 2 days late on the last payment.


----------



## teksavy (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope the OP gets the rebate. He loses nothing by asking for an excepton and has everything to gain.

However, he knew the ground rules going in and if he doesn't get the rebate, I don't think that should be a sole reason to ditch the brand. Judging by his past "wins" (successfully lobbying BMWNA, etc.) listed in his signature, I get the feeling that the OP thrives on policy challenges. Perhaps the OP is a lawyer?

Regarding German efficiency and timliness.. Didn't happen for me at my delivery. The delivery specialist was 15 mins late. No apology, etc. And they booked me at 4:30 in the afternoon when I asked for a morning appointment. In addition, none of the monitors listed my appointment time because they couldn't find a delivery person to take me to my car. 

-Ed


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Well at any rate pharding and all of us can make our own choices.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Just joined the MB Club. its ust in case I cannot get am X1 with a MT on ED and might consider a GLK for ED with the $1500 credit card.

Cheap insurance to start the clock running on the one year membership and I put it in my calendar so I do not miss the date. :angel:

Cheers


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

BTW, Flyertalk has a term for this type of complaint DYKWIA.

Cheers


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

From pharding:
" I am going to take my BMW CCA $1,000 rebate cash and apply that toward four BMW 18" x 8" Style 350m M-Sport Wheels."

A reply to the post above:
"Happy to hear that the BMW CCA rebate came through for you, Pharding. I hope that you're enjoying your new 5 series. I'm still waiting for mine to be redelivered after my ED experience."

And pharding replies:
"Thank you. It is like I said in my posts, I believe in doing business that is relationship driven as opposed to transaction driven. It works well for many things and it certainly worked well in this situation. My 550i is awesome and I enjoy it a lot. I am already planning BMW European Delivery for 2013."

There is nothing wrong with BMW NA making an exception to the bmwcca rules with pharding, given his relationship to all things BMW. I, for one, as a mature, responsible person (my wife and others might disagree), will do my best to adhere to the rules of the rebate and will not consider pharding's exceptional experience as a precedent to be used to justify a lapse on my part. I am glad that pharding got his rebate, because in my humble opinion he deserves it. I will not think anything less of BMW for having made an exception in this extraordinary case; on the contrary, I think even more highly than before of BMW NA for it. Just my opinion.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Rafa said:


> There is nothing wrong with BMW NA making an exception to the bmwcca rules with pharding, given his relationship to all things BMW. I, for one, as a mature, responsible person (my wife and others might disagree), will do my best to adhere to the rules of the rebate and will not consider pharding's exceptional experience as a precedent to be used to justify a lapse on my part. I am glad that pharding got his rebate, because in my humble opinion he deserves it. I will not think anything less of BMW for having made an exception in this extraordinary case; on the contrary, I think even more highly than before of BMW NA for it. Just my opinion.


Just to be clear, my comment was not meant to be interpreted as taking sides as I was neither for nor against this per se.

My understanding of the situation is that this was a goodwill gesture and was not part of the BMW NA Member Rewards program.


----------



## BlackBerryCubed (Dec 5, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Just to be clear, my comment was not meant to be interpreted as taking sides as I was neither for nor against this per se.
> 
> My understanding of the situation is that this was a goodwill gesture and was not part of the BMW NA Member Rewards program.


When Pharding is clearly posting that he got the BMW CCA rebate (e.g RAFA's quotes) what makes you think\claim otherwise? Did BMW NA or BMWCCA contact you in this matter? What is your understanding based on?

I am all for Pharding getting the rebate (YAY !!!!) and I hope others who miss the dead line, going forward, are also able to get the rebate.


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

JSpira said:


> Just to be clear, my comment was not meant to be interpreted as taking sides as I was neither for nor against this per se.
> 
> My understanding of the situation is that this was a goodwill gesture and was not part of the BMW NA Member Rewards program.


I understand your intent, and I hope you did not misconstrue my words either. It satisfies me greatly to see two "friends" reaching a mutually satisfying agreement in which, obviously, both gain something. Whatever it was, an extraordinary exception to a rule or a goodwill gesture, the importance of it is that an issue was satisfactorily resolved.


----------



## jsf1993 (May 27, 2007)

Rafa said:


> I understand your intent, and I hope you did not misconstrue my words either. It satisfies me greatly to see two "friends" reaching a mutually satisfying agreement in which, obviously, both gain something. Whatever it was, an extraordinary exception to a rule or a goodwill gesture, the importance of it is that an issue was satisfactorily resolved.


Here's the important question, Rafa.....How's the car?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Rafa said:


> I understand your intent, and I hope you did not misconstrue my words either. It satisfies me greatly to see two "friends" reaching a mutually satisfying agreement in which, obviously, both gain something. Whatever it was, an extraordinary exception to a rule or a goodwill gesture, the importance of it is that an issue was satisfactorily resolved.


No I understood your words, they simply reminded me to clarify my statement a bit further. Your sentiment is spot on btw.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Goodwill is Goodwill and I'm pleased Pharding is pleased.


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

jsf1993 said:


> Here's the important question, Rafa.....How's the car?


I am enjoying the car immensely! Even with all the miles driven during my ED, I have not yet discovered all that the car is capable of and what it can do. No car is perfect, but BMWs are more perfect than others.

I'll do some driving over the next week or so on real American roads, which is where we will always be driving our BMWs on, and will do my best to post my impressions and a couple of pics, of course. However, it will be awfully difficult to top or even get close to the quality of the reviews and comments of some of my fellow posters. Hopefully I'll contribute a little something to the wealth of excellent comments and opinions I have found so enlightening and entertaining! Thank you for asking, and my apologies for the rather long reply. As you can surely glean by now, I enjoy writing


----------



## jsf1993 (May 27, 2007)

Great to hear, Rafa....I'm sure that your comments and observations will be well appreciated and will add substantially to the knowledge base. I'm waiting anxiously to take redelivery of my car and can't wait to see how it performs on the lousy roads we have in the Northeast. I'm sure I'll miss the smooth pavement of the Autobahn and other roads that I experienced in Germany. I KNOW I'll miss the absence of speed limits.


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

jsf1993 said:


> Great to hear, Rafa....I'm sure that your comments and observations will be well appreciated and will add substantially to the knowledge base. I'm waiting anxiously to take redelivery of my car and can't wait to see how it performs on the lousy roads we have in the Northeast. I'm sure I'll miss the smooth pavement of the Autobahn and other roads that I experienced in Germany. I KNOW I'll miss the absence of speed limits.


Wasn't it great to be lazily cruising on the autobahn at 120-130 mph? Yeah, I'll miss that the most.

Did you by any chance notice that most cars speeding by you were Audis? I got the impression that Audi drivers by and large enjoy the higher speeds. However, I enjoyed pushing the pedal, overtaking in a flash and getting some respect from those Audis and MBs that sped by me. The one guy that got the best of me was a Mini driver while crossing the Alps from Austria to Italy. I could not catch up with the guy! In a Mini! Of course, I had the disadvantage of having to restrain myself for not having a fully broken in car. At any rate, I doubt that I could have kept up with the guy, as he drove like a bat out of hell!


----------



## jsf1993 (May 27, 2007)

Rafa said:


> Wasn't it great to be lazily cruising on the autobahn at 120-130 mph? Yeah, I'll miss that the most.
> 
> Did you by any chance notice that most cars speeding by you were Audis? I got the impression that Audi drivers by and large enjoy the higher speeds. However, I enjoyed pushing the pedal, overtaking in a flash and getting some respect from those Audis and MBs that sped by me. The one guy that got the best of me was a Mini driver while crossing the Alps from Austria to Italy. I could not catch up with the guy! In a Mini! Of course, I had the disadvantage of having to restrain myself for not having a fully broken in car. At any rate, I doubt that I could have kept up with the guy, as he drove like a bat out of hell!


Yes, I'll miss cruising along the autobahn, as well. I know I won't near those cruising speeds again until my next ED. 

It's funny that you mention the Audi's on the autobahn. My wife and I noticed that, as well. I suspect that the prevalence of fast Audi drivers is a reflection of German Audi buyer demographics. They're probably younger than those buying BMW's and MB's.

As an aside, I too found myself restraining my predisposition to go faster and faster when driving. I was worried about having to break hard and suddenly during the break-in period and always tried to make sure that I had plenty of clearance to "coast down" to slower speeds with minimal breaking, which (obviously) limited more aggressive driving.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

This is great to know... 

Now BMW has ALOT to answer... they either need to cut me a check for $2,000 for the same Bull$hit that they turned me down on in the past years for missing the deadline by a couple days or tell me why a guy from a different race who has bought more cars from BMW than Pharding in the past 10 years didn't get a check.

While I am at it, I am gonna tell my 2 other co-workers to get their declined rebate from 5 yrs ago.

Congrats to BMWNA to open the flood gate.:thumbup:

Cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

beewang said:


> This is great to know...
> 
> Now BMW has ALOT to answer... they either need to cut me a check for $2,000 for the same Bull$hit that they turned me down on in the past years for missing the deadline by a couple days or tell me why a guy from a different race who has bought more cars from BMW than Pharding in the past 10 years didn't get a check.
> 
> ...





vern said:


> You didn't whine long or loud enough but then again your not a professional whinnier. Good luck to you and your friends in your quest.
> cheers
> vern


May you need to gather like 10 or 15 guys to do it together. May be I will jump for a $5 refund. :bigpimp:


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

I, for one, am glad pharding's got his rebate _regardless of his race_ (not even sure what his race is) or the program under which the check was cut ("reward" vs. "goodwill").

We all can use a break or two. It's not like we are talking about a automaker bailout or the even-running unemployment benefits (although some here do make it sound like pharding just got an undue public bail out with their money).


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

One thing for sure is that if I had a bone to pick with BMWNA, I wouldn't post it here.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I know this has since changed, but when I did my last ED in 2006, the program rules didn't clarify when the 60 day clock started -- the in-service date or the US re-delivery date. BMWCCA didn't know either, and what I was later told is that you _had_ to wait until the car came into the US before applying.

Fortunately, I had no trouble getting paid.



enigma said:


> I, for one, am glad pharding's got his rebate _regardless of his race_ (not even sure what his race is) or the program under which the check was cut ("reward" vs. "goodwill").
> 
> We all can use a break or two. It's not like we are talking about a automaker bailout or the even-running unemployment benefits (although some here do make it sound like pharding just got an undue public bail out with their money).


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

I just found a rebate form that I forgot to file last year on a case of Mobil 1. Wonder if...

Heck, $3 is $3.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

pistolpuma said:


> I just found a rebate form that I forgot to file last year on a case of Mobil 1. Wonder if...
> 
> Heck, $3 is $3.


Tell them that you have a been a customer for 10 years, if they don't send you $2, you switch Castrol!


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

*California OWES ME!!!!*

WAIT!!!! I have several bottles from CA that I did not return for the deposit when I was in school there in 1978!!!!

I demand they reimburse me the original deposit plus accrued interest from the date I bought the original drinks. I bought over several dozen cases of beer that year (it was a GOOD year) and always buy beer when I am back in CA. As such a loyal payer of the deposit tax for over 30 years now, I feel that they should clearly send me the money or else I will bring my own drinks from Nevada from now on.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2010)

*BMW CCA Membership Reward Program*

All,

I have been reading the posts about the issuance of a rebate to pharding, allegedly through the BMW CCA Membership Reward program. I know many of you are as upset by this as I was when I first read it. I have spoken with our contacts at BMW NA, and I can assure you that if pharding received anything, and I stress the word "if", it did not come out of the funding for the BMW CCA Membership Reward Program.

The application submitted by pharding did not and does not meet the requirements of the program. That was the determination made by BMW NA. Because of pharding's dealer relationship it is possible that the dealership accommodated the request. Dealerships are independent entities and BMW NA does not control their actions.

The Club cannot and would not try to influence the decision of NA or one of its dealerships.

The Membership Reward Program continues to be one of the greatest benefits of membership in the Club. Because of its importance to so many of our members we scrupulously protect this program in order to maintain its longevity and bring this unparalleled benefit to members yet to be.

I sincerely regret the disturbance this has brought to any of you and with you all the very best for the Thanksgiving Holiday!

Yours,
Frank C. Patek, II
Executive Director BMW Car Club of America

www.bmwcca.org


----------

